# Aquatic Scapers Europe - International Aquascaping Contest



## Tobias Coring (4 Feb 2009)

*Aquatic Scapers Europe present a new international aquascaping contest. *
The Aquatic Scapers Europe - International Aquascaping Contest 2009 is an exclusive freshwater planted aquarium contest with two categories. One category the nano competition, will be for aquariums up to 40 liters and the other competition is designated for all aquariums above that size. We encourage everyone to participate in this contest. 

The closing date for this yearâ€™s contest (May 01, 2009) is a little bit short noticed and very close to the IAPLC. Therefore the application for the next yearâ€™s contest will start at the end of 2009 (around October or November).  

For more information regarding the contest please visit our website at http://www.aquaticscapers.com .

Best Regards
Tobi
Aquatic Scapers Europe Team


----------



## GreenNeedle (4 Feb 2009)

Sounds good to me

AC


----------



## George Farmer (5 Feb 2009)

Great stuff.

I may enter simply to get some feedback of the judges.  

Jeff Senske and Oliver Knott are two of my favourite aquascapers so I would be interested to hear their comments.


----------



## Dan Crawford (5 Feb 2009)

I'm up for that! The more competitions the better IMO. It's great to get some feedback and it gives me something to aim work towards.


----------



## Mark Evans (5 Feb 2009)

i don't have a scape to enter. not unless i enter the half complete miracle mire, or maybe my MA scape, but then its the "full tank shot" debate. the purpose of the MA scape is to get the word out there. not to hoard on to images.

so maybe i'll skip events this year. its good to see another competition though.I'm up for all of them next year if i can create something worth entering!


----------



## John Starkey (5 Feb 2009)

Hi All,i am up for it but i still dont have a cabinet for my 60cm opti-white   ,my bro inlaw is really p*****g me off at the moment,John


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Feb 2009)

I might enter my old scape just to see what they say also  another UK entry will be welcomed I guess


----------



## George Farmer (5 Feb 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> I might enter my old scape just to see what they say also  another UK entry will be welcomed I guess


Go for it mate.

The more UK participation the better, in my view.


----------



## aaronnorth (5 Feb 2009)

the photographic skill is a bit of a bummer for me and lots of others, it would be better if it was judged on the aquascape alone. I know better photos will always appeal more but i wouldnt score people on it IMO.

STill i will enter though


----------



## Tobias Coring (5 Feb 2009)

Hi,

great to see so many people who want to participate.

The judgement of the "photographic skill" should not scare people away. It is only honest to get something like that into the scoretable. In the other contests photographic skill matters too. But at all we will not penalize a very good scape due to "normal" photographic skills.
With a normal camera you will be able to shoot good photos and will get an average score in the photographic section. We just don't want to see photos with all your equipment in your tank or only see pictures which are taken without any effort in making good photos. (without whitebalance, total blurry pictures e.g.). Basic knowledge in making aquarium photos will help and will get you the needed score. Someone with good equipment and a good scape will maybe get one or two score points more than someone with a compactcamera but it's the whole aquascape that matters. Due to the circumstance that the judges vote the pictures of the scapes we are influenced by the photographic skill.
But believe me... the other 3 judging criteria matter a lot more than the 4th .

I wish everyone good luck.

Best Regards
Tobi


----------



## samc (5 Feb 2009)

i may enter my latest tank which should be close to finnished by then, but i also have no photographic skill but ill try my best


----------



## Superman (16 Mar 2009)

How does it work if you want to enter contests?

Say for example I get my nano ready and take photos, I know that I can't post any on the internet, but if I enter this competition then would I be able to submit similar photos to another competition?


----------

